# Goodbye!



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My wife and I will be moving to an assisted living senior facility before the middle of May, and there isn't enough room for aquariums in that "apartment". So, I have shut down my tanks, and have them on Craigslist to try to find someone who can use them. I restarted this hobby after I retired in the mid 1990's and have enjoyed it all that time. My time here has also been very enjoyable and I will miss this, but time just keeps passing. Goodbye all.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry to see you go!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hoppy, you will be greatly missed! I hope you will drop in from time to time and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

You raise topics of personal feelings as I watch my parents age (they are in their upper 80s and my Dad this year has lost complete mobility and is 100% bed bound). I hope things are going well for you and your new home is pleasant. I guess it is a natural progression but well good luck.


----------



## Chris829 (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks for the advice and sharing your wisdom. Good luck on this next chapter of life. Maybe when you get settled in and start missing the hobby you might work it out and set up a little Walstad bowl by a window


----------



## zahtar (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you for everything you shared and for all your help. Hope everything works out well!


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

By Hoppy,
Your contributions here and before at the Planted Tank have been most useful. I found your research on Lighting Par and Liquid Carbon dosing very helpful.

Do well,

John


----------



## U4IK (Apr 22, 2021)

Hoppy I’ve enjoyed your contributions on this and other aquatic sites for over a decade. Thank you. I wish you and your wife well as you transition to your new place.
All best wishes,
Michael


----------



## johnwesley0 (Feb 23, 2021)

Gosh, I feel like we've only just met, but anyone with your wealth of experience will be greatly missed. Hey, I'm not that much younger than you - I hope assisted living works out for you and your family!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi @hoppycalif 

You will be missed. You may not have a tank but you could check in from time to time. And there are always nano tanks out there that don't take up much more space than a toaster! 
-Roy


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

I feel privileged to still be in the hobby and to be able to respond here , @hoppycalif you may not realise it but allot of it has to do with how you approached this wonderful hobby and shared what you observed. _*So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish*_ *Insight* 

Later Ferdie


----------



## abdb (Mar 8, 2012)

@hoppycalif, I don't post much, but I've enjoyed your posts over the years. I also hope you will pop in once in a while to check up on us


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

take care, my friend, and thank you for the light meter, got it from you in 2014 and it still works.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Are you staying behind as super moderator. You can always find room for a planted bowl for as small as 1/2 gal. I have a couple shrimp bowls in my window sill.


----------



## Cawafuoshi (Mar 24, 2021)

I agree, your expertise and experience doesn't need to go untapped in the future. Also, pico or nano tanks are so much fun!


----------

